# Space Marine Pledge. Clarification



## Frosty (Mar 19, 2013)

What is your life?
My honour is my life.
What is your fate?
My duty is my fate.
What is your fear?
My fear is to fail.
What is your reward?
My salvation is my reward.
What is your craft?
My craft is death.
What is your pledge?
My pledge is eternal service

Ok, Im pretty sure its either a librarian or chaplain that says the pledge. But I just wanted to confirm who extactly reads the pledge to the marines?.. thinking it could be the training master possible. 

:search:


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Quotes_Space_Marines#.UUhZoRdmh8E

That help ?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Frosty said:


> Ok, Im pretty sure its either a librarian or chaplain that says the pledge.


The question portion of the pledge would come from a chaplain, or the most zealous or veteran marine if no chaplain is present. The answers would be spoken by the other marines, re-affirming the pledge.


----------

